# Intentional trespass to be outlawed?



## RedDave (Nov 28, 2019)

On page 19 of the 2019 Conservative Party manifesto, are the ominous words: "We will make intentional trespass a criminal offence." Although this proposed law is aimed at travellers, the phrasing suggests it will also affect urban explorers.


----------



## krela (Nov 28, 2019)

It will effect anyone who is intentionally trespassing. It's about time really, we've been using a bizarre omission of law for decades.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 28, 2019)

Still not good, I consider myself a law abiding citizen, but its unlikely Id give up exploring...Its a dilemma!


----------



## mookster (Nov 28, 2019)

If you've ever explored in Australia, Ireland, Germany (and various other European countries), the USA, Canada etc it's already a criminal offence.

It won't change things for me one bit, all you need to do is be a bit more aware of your surroundings entering and exiting somewhere. In fact it may even drive out some of the imbecilic Youtubers who have decided to jump upon the hobby, and stop huge gangs of tourbus riders piling into somewhere in the middle of the day without a care in the world.


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 28, 2019)

Like most rules like that they'll create a vague pile of wording and apply it whenever they like. 
Personally I'm not bothered. If something's worth doing then I'll do it. (Obviously that's my own thing and you should not copy me!)


----------



## cogito (Nov 28, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Like most rules like that they'll create a vague pile of wording and apply it whenever they like.



The number of times I've heard the vagrancy act of 1824 being mentioned and "being on an enclosed premises"


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 28, 2019)

It was due to happen one day. We'll just have to adapt.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 29, 2019)

mookster said:


> If you've ever explored in Australia, Ireland, Germany (and various other European countries), the USA, Canada etc it's already a criminal offence.
> 
> It won't change things for me one bit, all you need to do is be a bit more aware of your surroundings entering and exiting somewhere. In fact it may even drive out some of the imbecilic Youtubers who have decided to jump upon the hobby, and stop huge gangs of tourbus riders piling into somewhere in the middle of the day without a care in the world.



Never thought of that but hopefully it will!


----------



## smiler (Nov 29, 2019)

I'm not good enough at mathematics to collate how many times I've bin told that I'm Trespassing, fair play they were right but I always managed to talk me say out, The MOD Plod were the worst, they had guns,
Now I think I'll just plead senility,


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 30, 2019)

smiler said:


> I'm not good enough at mathematics to collate how many times I've bin told that I'm Trespassing, fair play they were right but I always managed to talk me say out, The MOD Plod were the worst, they had guns,
> Now I think I'll just plead senility,




You've lost your drone and didn't think anyone would mind if you quickly looked for it?
Yeah those military folk have no humour!


----------



## Wrench (Nov 30, 2019)

This is a manifesto and what do we know about them......?
That's right its all bullshit, most things in any manifesto never see the light of day and if they do they are watered down or not even similar to the original promise......bit like brexit lol

be reet, relax folks


----------



## TopAbandoned (Dec 2, 2019)

That's only if we keep a Conservative government. If we all vote Labour there won't be an issue


----------



## HughieD (Dec 3, 2019)

TopAbandoned said:


> That's only if we keep a Conservative government. If we all vote Labour there won't be an issue



 so it's a no-brainer anyway...


----------



## mookster (Dec 3, 2019)

TopAbandoned said:


> That's only if we keep a Conservative government. If we all vote Labour there won't be an issue



Apart from all the other issues that would bring us.

Anyway this isn't a political forum so before this gets out of hand I'll be quiet...


----------



## smiler (Dec 5, 2019)

Now thats an excuse I've never tried,


----------



## smiler (Dec 6, 2019)

mookster said:


> Apart from all the other issues that would bring us.
> 
> Anyway this isn't a political forum so before this gets out of hand I'll be quiet...



I hope everyone follows suit Mook.


----------



## old git (Dec 9, 2019)

Sausage said:


> You've lost your drone and didn't think anyone would mind if you quickly looked for it?
> Yeah those military folk have no humour!



Ive used thought I saw an injured animal go in a few times!


----------

